# Caught my first fish at the new house!



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently moved to a lakehouse just off the Mojave river in So-Cal. I love fishing and have been spending alot of time trying to figure out what the local fish like to eat.

Apparently they love shoes and not trout spinners:








I saw this shoe just off my dock and decided it should be removed from the lake. Imagine my suprise when I pulled it up onto the dock and the shoe started flopping around.

I did figure out what the trout wanted. Garlic dough bait off a leader works perfect:








Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Enjoy…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice fish…have you got the other shoe??


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

We've got the feet washing up here and in Washington state..
So where's the rest..ooohh..dark subject for Christmas day..


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*YEA!!! Another Fisherman!! *

If you ever get up here to the *Frozen Lakes in Ontario, Canada *Patrick, you might care to try your hand at *Ice Fishing!*

Personally it Ain't my Thing! BUT! Last year 2 Friends talked me into going with them. I ASSUMED we'd have an Ice Hut!

*WRONG!!* Ice Auger and Lawn Chairs. Good thing I borrowed a Ski Doo Suit from a neighbour! Bottle of Scotch didn't hurt either…LOL…

After 3 to 4 hours of using LITTLE Minnows on the Hook and taking off LITTLE Perch, Whitefish, and Crappies. I told my Buddy to take one of the Perch, use a Bigger Hook and catch something worthwhile! (Half Kidding).

He did. 20 Minutes Later ….*GUESS WHAT???*










*Rule #1:* Never stick your hand down the Hole until you SEE what's on your line!

In this case it was a *20 to 25LB PIKE! About 3-1/2 to 4 feet long. Look at the TEETH on that thing!! *

I took the Pictures. Mr. Pike went back down the hole to fight another day. I Fish for FUN and 90% is Live release.

*Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas To ALL!!*

Rick


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Rick, That is an awesome Pike! My father in law has a cabin in Northern Wisconsin and we do a lot of fishing up there. We have reeled in several nice Pike, but none as great as that one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Fishing stories - gotta love 'em! I had a sea lion steal my King salmon. That salmon (and the sea lion) get bigger every time I tell it…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Fish wear shoes in SoCal? lol. Great pics!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe try some Jimmy Choo's, you might get a better class of fish.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Patrick:

Northern Wisconsin will do it!! Of course the Pike you see above is Nothing compared to some of the BIG ONES I've caught elsewhere. Unfortunatell I left the Camera at home. * YOW!!! A Huge Bolt of Lightning just hit outside my Window!!!*

Actually *Large Mouth BASS* is my Favourite Prey! Usually a Popper, right in the middle of the Lily Pads. SMASH!! No feeling like it!

I've been doing this Fishin' thing for about 20 30 years now. 









*Holy Hanna! Another Bolt! *I better quit while I'm ahead!! ...LOL..

Rick


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

HawkDriver - In the first picture with the sneeker is that a gobie lying there? If so you guys got those d__n things there too. They infest the Great Lakes, garbage fish but they too work as bait for the big ones if you leave them on your line, got a bunch of bas that way once.
MIKE


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

In the summer I close up the shop and spend all my available time fishing. Bass fishing. We were kicking around the idea of selling our place and buying a place on the lake.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

A BIG PIKE?


> The one above is a Baby compared to this *55Lb MONSTER!!* How the Deuce would you land this thing and get it into the Boat












Pike and Muskie are *Big Predators! *If your going after the Big Ones they tell you to do a Figure 8 with your Line/Lure once you get it back to the Boat. This is not what I believe they had in mind, but I guess it proves the point!!










Also No Bigger Reward than taking a Youngster Fishing for the First and getting results like this. Is She not the Sweetest Little Lady you've seen? That *PERCH* She's holding *"Ain't to Shabby"* either!!

*"Get A Kid Hooked On Fishing. Not On Drugs!"*










*GREAT POST Patrick!! Let's see if we can keep it going!! *

Rick


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

@mt: Im guessing that is what it was. It looked like a Plecostomus you would by at the pet store for an aquarium.

@Rick: I generally am a Bass fisherman myself. I spent alot of time when I was grwing up at Sommerset lake in upstate NY and then Kentucky and Lake Barkley when I was stationed at Ft. Campbell. I was recently down at Ft. Rucker, AL this summer and the laremouths there loved the poppin frogs in the lilypads. Theres nothing like seeing one come out of the water for a frog dinner. Texas rigs with plastics lizards were a safe bet as well.
A couple lunkers out of Lake Tholocco with my friend Chris:


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This Site is STILL NOT Working right! I'm "watching" your Post Patrick and I did NOT receive any notification that you had Posted!

Anyway …... Those are some NICE Bucketmouths!! *BUT!! I want the BOAT!!! Talk about FAST!! *

I also use the Floating Platic Frogs and the Texas Rig for deeper weeds. My Favourte, probably because I've been using it for years is a "Hula Popper" forTop Water that thing HAS to have been around now for 30 YEARS at least.

Bass Pro Shops still has it for I believe about $6.50. I put a Trailer Hook on those "Just In Case" ...LOL…

For Pike, the ever faithful "Eppinger Red Devil" or "Williams Wobbler" I usually Epoxy a GLASS Rattle on the Concave Side.

The "Mepps Muske Killer" is a HUGE Bucktail Spinner that I've had some luck with. I have one rod and reel for those BIG ones with 20Lb Fireline on it.

Speaking of Bass Pro Shops I just got an e-mail that their new *"2012 Fish, Master Catalogue"* is now available.

Here's the Link to their HOME PAGE. http://www.basspro.com/ (IF it works)

The catalogue shows about half way down on the Left. View on site, Download as a PDF, or send for one.

*NO Shark Fishing for me though!! This Picture Sent a Shiver, Just lookin at it!!*










Later Buddy: Rick


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

"Hula Popper" it's been around longer than that. I have one that my dad had back when I was a little kid and I'm soon to be 60.
MIKE


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*WELL! Thank You MIKE!!! *...LOL….

I was trying to hide my Age!! My GRANDFATHER Gave me my first one!!

OKAY! I'm 67 BUT Born on Leap Day (Feb 29) so I get to divide my Chronological Age by 4 to get my *REAL AGE!* HA!!

The AVATAR is me Last Year.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

a lakehouse… sigh …. jealous jealous…

ice fishing - went once, never again..

re: using perch, apparently that is against the law, but when I told Rick about the pike then he said, "well, that's ok then" haha.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea. It probably is.


----------

